# Last Living 'Citizen Kane' Cast Member Dead at 100



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

This makes me want to watch the movie one more time. From *Kathryn Trosper Popper, Last Living 'Citizen Kane' Cast Member, Dies at 100*:



> Kathryn Trosper Popper, who was the last living cast member of _Citizen Kane_, died Sunday, her son, Joe Popper, told _The Hollywood Reporter_. She was 100 years old.
> 
> Trosper, who played the inquiring photographer who asks, "What's Rosebud?" in the 1941 film, died at her home in New York City.
> 
> In addition to acting, Trosper was director Orson Welles' longtime personal assistant, working with him in the Mercury Theater division at RKO.












RIP


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

R.I.P, Kathryn.


----------

